# Video/AV Tech & Hippotizer Programmer



## HappyHippo (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi All,

I am a freelance video/av tech in the UK with a particular interest in Green Hippo Media Servers and their use in Corporate Live Events.
I have been using the V3HD and am starting to venture out as a programmer and would like to exchange tips and comments with any other hippos!
If I can also help along the way.. Great

Cheers

Ian


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome Ian! Great to have you aboard. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

